# Installing FreeBSD server on VMware network problem



## vamos (Feb 22, 2013)

Hello, I've actualy a server on OVH, I've so VMware ESXi 5.0, I've installed server with my Workstation client etc. I'm now on networking configuration, I've so an IP Fail-Over and the principal IP for my server. I've tried much configuration on network but I can't access in all cases on internet with the Virtual machine external or internal. Here the config networking:

```
(91.121.89.* is my principal server adress)
(178.33.46.* is my fail-over IP for vps server)
[I](IP 178.33.46* is routed on 91.121.89.*)
[/I]
```







Do I need to put something different about internal host or I don't know?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## vamos (Feb 22, 2013)

Problem fixed


----------

